# Baby pics!



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey everyone. I've been meaning to upload these pics for a couple weeks now. Its of a litter born on 10/18/08. 
1 day old, 10/18/08:

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk22 ... -52390.jpg

4 days old, 10/21/08:

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk22 ... -28937.jpg
http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk22 ... -01609.jpg
http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk22 ... -59984.jpg

5 days old, 10/22/08:

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk22 ... -57007.jpg

7 days old, 10/24/08:

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk22 ... -00984.jpg
http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk22 ... -46671.jpg

14 days old, 11/01/08:
http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk22 ... t18001.jpg
http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk22 ... t18002.jpg
http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk22 ... t18003.jpg
http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk22 ... t18004.jpg
http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk22 ... t18005.jpg
http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk22 ... t18006.jpg


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

they are sooooooo cute!!!!!!! they grow up fast lol.
you are so lucky. there very pretty


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

*Gasp* there soooo cute!  they really grow up fast,


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks! I know we could tell a difference everyday! I can't believe they are already 2 weeks old!


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

time flies when you have such cute little baby hedgies.lol


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

What kind of liner are you using? It looks interesting....


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

PixiesExoticHedgies said:


> What kind of liner are you using? It looks interesting....


yeah what is it?


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Its a piece of a really old blanket that Adrian always loves to snuggle in, but she tore it to pieces during labor (that problem is fixed now, all the loose threads are taken care of). This really stressed me out because I feared a little leg would get caught, but Adrian made sure to pick a spot that she hadn't tore up to keep the babies at and nurse them. Oh and I cut up a scrap piece of fleece as bedding... since she won't use carefresh. :roll: I have a webcam in the nesting box, which is how I got the pics of them when they were so young. I also got a birth on video but can't figure out how to shorten the whole video so I can upload it here (its like 3 hours long but I only need the time when she gave birth). I was going to broadcast the webcam live to camstreams.com but hit a road block and I'm still trying to get it worked out. :x  
-Nathan


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

then why did you still have the bedding in there at day 7?


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

What CUTE babies
You breed now?
ahhhh I want.
hehe Congrats! 
-hug-


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

laurennicole said:


> then why did you still have the bedding in there at day 7?


 I couldn't disturb her yet unless I wanted a potential dead baby(ies).


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

oh okay


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks numothehedgehog!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are so cute! Love the birthing picture. Great job.


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey everyone the video of Adrian giving birth is now up under fun stuff also!


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

They are lovely!! And I think it was such a great idea to put a webcam in there! That way you know if anything goes wrong without stressing them out.


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Nancy said:



> They are so cute! Love the birthing picture. Great job.


Thanks Nancy!


lilhoglet said:


> They are lovely!! And I think it was such a great idea to put a webcam in there! That way you know if anything goes wrong without stressing them out.


Thanks to you too! Haha


----------



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

Putting the webcam in was a good idea. I love the ones of her nursing the babies!!! 

Jessie


----------

